# Look at what hatched this morning...



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

I found these two eggs a few weeks ago in my florida room in a hole on a piece of driftwood. I figured that the were gecko eggs since they were perfectly round and they weren't buried. I moved them into a container to incubate and find out what they were. When I woke up this morning i checked them to find this guy running around in the container. Im not sure it he is native to Florida, Im sure he is a house gecko of some kind. If anyone might know what species that this is let me know. He is bigger than I thought he would be, I don't see how that gecko fit into that egg. Here are some pics..


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice gecko!! pretty big hatchling for such a small egg.


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

I found out from a couple of other forums that this is a Hemidactylus garnotti, or an Indo-Pacific gecko that is not native to Florida but is pretty much everywhere in Florida. I put them in my nano-viv for now since we are experiencing some uncommonly cold weather outside right now. I will release them when it warms up.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

It's illegal to release non native fauna mate so I would just keep them now you've got them..


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Cool find!


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

WOW 
that is really cool


----------



## Nate (Jan 5, 2009)

You found that in a piece of drift wood? Nice find, to bad I'm not that lucky! >.<


----------

